# Apple Magic Trackpad



## ebswift (Aug 26, 2011)

After watching this video:






I decided to try it on the touchpad running alpha 0.6. The trackpad is recognised, but it is picked up as a mouse, so gestures don't work and it works only with single touch. I've submitted a new issue here:

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=673

Has anyone else experimented with this, or have any ideas on getting the gestures up and running?


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

Good luck with that, I tried my apple magic mouse and it did nothing, but bought a ms mouse 5000 bluetooth and it works beautifully.

I wouldn't count on cm team working on this issue anytime soon, there are many other more important issues to fix.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## ebswift (Aug 26, 2011)

audinutt said:


> Good luck with that, I tried my apple magic mouse and it did nothing, but bought a ms mouse 5000 bluetooth and it works beautifully.
> 
> I wouldn't count on cm team working on this issue anytime soon, there are many other more important issues to fix.


My guess is the functionality is already 'built in' to ICS as a generic trackpad. It's probable that it's just a device classification when pairing, which would likely affect more devices than trackpads. So, yes, if it was support for one branded device it would be off the radar, but I don't believe that's the case. I highly doubt that the nexus engineers coded in support for something as random and specific as an apple magic trackpad.


----------



## gor (Oct 3, 2011)

Whats up with that video? That must be the longest Jon Cryer impersanation I've ever seen.


----------



## ebswift (Aug 26, 2011)

gor said:


> Whats up with that video? That must be the longest Jon Cryer impersanation I've ever seen.


 - yeah, it's a bit dodgey, but it's all I had, sorry. Someone posted the link on IRC.


----------

